# New Personal Best Channel Cat



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Well fishing was rough on the OR today. Very choppy, windy, and lots and lots of pleasure craft. I did manage to catch my new PB channel beating my old one from Deer Creek spillway by a pound.


This guy weighed in at 13.8 pounds...picture does not do him justice he was just solid all the way around big broad shoulders...you can see on the tail where I could not even wrap my fingers around him.











He hit a the whole middle section of a 10 inch shad (about a 6 inch piece) He tapped the rod once and then buried it. When I first picked up the rod I thought I was hung but he was just bull dogging. One of the best channel fights I have ever had.


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Nice channel cat, Congrats!!...Abu65

P.S.- IMHO pound for pound channels fight better than any of the big 3


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Sweet!! I agree, a big channel outfights any of the cats, no question about it!!
Salmonid


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Abu65 said:


> Nice channel cat, Congrats!!...Abu65
> 
> P.S.- IMHO pound for pound channels fight better than any of the big 3


I agree!!!


----------



## ICB (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice cat!!!


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Great looking fish, congrats on PB!


----------



## cgregory (Jul 26, 2009)

Great looking fish. Looks healthy. Congrats on your new PB.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

darn nice channel...........congrats


----------



## Catman63 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice channel Brian. Congrats on the PB. And i gotta agree as well. Best lb for lb fighter in the Cat family.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice going Brian.


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

I caught a few nice channels on the Ohio on Sunday and I agree they are putting up a very good fight right now. Don't know if the water temp is just right for them, but they seem to have a lot of fight in them!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks guys! Hopefully I can get a new PB flathead this weekend out at the tourney in WV to go along with this guy.


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

fishdealer04 said:


> Thanks guys! Hopefully I can get a new PB flathead this weekend out at the tourney in WV to go along with this guy.



Good luck at the tourny!! I'm headed to Minesota for our annual Grouse hunting trip.


----------



## GMRcatman (Mar 16, 2008)

Niiiiice!!!! Love them big channels.


----------



## bigguy (Nov 13, 2007)

Nice job! That's a sweet lookin' channel... I also have to agree - pound for pound, it's channel all the way...

Good luck at the tourney...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go! That thing is a toad!


----------

